# d40!!



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

my bro got a d40 for xmas it photos fish and coral soo nice. lol i used it when he went to lunch  he would cut off my hands if he found out


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

dallops_of_polyps said:


> lol i used it when he went to lunch  he would cut off my hands if he found out


for a small fee we promise not to tell him.  LOL

Steve


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Post the pics and we won't tell....


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

haha steve lmao harball huh


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

LOL yes sir, if it takes hardball to get a little extra cash then thats what i play. 

seriously though, i hope you do get to use it more just be careful and dont get your hands cut off.

Steve


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

ya he will probably let me use it soon


----------

